# Cambiar de frecuencia transmisor M 31 UHF para transporte de programa.-



## EASLU1YB (Abr 23, 2016)

Necesito si alguien me puede dar datos de como posicionar los suich para obtener la frecuencia de 240.000 Mhz en un trasmisor M 31 para transporte de programa. Tiene un MC 145152P2 y un cristal de 12.800 .- Actualmente se encuentra en 252.000 Mhz con la siguiente posicion de los swuich :
Banco de 8 = 1 off - 2  off - 3 off - 4 on -  5 off - 6 on - 7 off - 8 on .-
Banco de 4 = 1 off - 2 off - 3 off y 4 off .-
He variado el trimer color verde y observo que engancha muy bien por cuanto se apaga el led rojo y tiene margen para una correcta regulación.- Inclusive le he bajado la potencia a 5 / 7 Watts para realizar los ensayos de prueba.-
Cuento con instrumental, como frecuencimetro - Bird 44 con tapones para el rango de frecuencia - osciloscopio, carga de 50 Ohms para ensayo de potencia y otros.- 
Mucho agradeceré si alguien del foro puede guiarme,  tiene la tabla para obtener la frecuencia, o en su defecto me pasan la posicion de los swuich para 240.000 Mhz.- Desde ya muchas gracias.- ...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 23, 2016)

Hola...Leete este tema que ya tratamos *aquí *
Sospecho que veras "Moderación" por no usar el buscador de foro.
Saludos.

Ric.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transporte-uhf-m31-engancha-88054/


----------



## EASLU1YB (Abr 23, 2016)

Estimo que es Richevi el que me contesto, desde ya muchas gracias, he recorrido esa pagina pero no me deja nada en claro, lo que si he visto una foto de un equipo M 31 para transporte de programa que es exactamente igual al Tx que tengo por aca, lo pedi de esa forma por cuanto si no desean pasarte la tabla o el procedimiento, por lo menos me indiquen la posición de lo swuich.-
Además vengo poco por este foro, por cuanto me enviaron dos correos algo de fogonazo, por haberme dirigido mal, se ve que tendría que haber seguido otro camino para realizar la pregunta, de manera que opte por apartarme con la finalidad de no cometer errores involuntarios por falta de conocimientos de como es la historia en el sitio.- Además hay otros sitios para realizar consultas.- Te mando un abrazo y te digo hasta pronto y muchas gracias.-


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2016)

EASLU1YB dijo:


> Estimo que es Richevi el que me contesto, desde ya muchas gracias, he recorrido esa pagina pero no me deja nada en claro, lo que si he visto una foto de un equipo M 31 para transporte de programa que es exactamente igual al Tx que tengo por aca, lo pedi de esa forma por cuanto si no desean pasarte la tabla o el procedimiento, por lo menos me indiquen la posición de lo swuich.-
> Además vengo poco por este foro, por cuanto me enviaron dos correos algo de fogonazo, por haberme dirigido mal, se ve que tendría que haber seguido otro camino para realizar la pregunta, de manera que opte por apartarme con la finalidad de no cometer errores involuntarios por falta de conocimientos de como es la historia en el sitio.- Además hay otros sitios para realizar consultas.- Te mando un abrazo y te digo hasta pronto y muchas gracias.-




Hellmut, es simple, debes usar el buscador del foro para que no existan infinidad de temas sobre lo mismo dando "vuelta", supongo que eso es lo que te advirtió el Moderador Fogonazo.
No te puedo pasar la table o posición por que nunca he tenido en mi poder semejante cosa.
Lo que te puedo orientar es que cada llave divide por la mitad de la que le sigue.
Deberías estudiar como funciona un PLL y sobre todo ese IC y aclararías como debes proceder.
Los datos que pasate son insuficientes para determinar nada sin adivinar(falta el factor de división del cristal, del prescaler usado y la posición relativa de cada llave con respecto a las patas del IC) 
Yo coloco la frecuencia del VCO donde lo quiero(alrededores) llevar y después, muevo las llaves hasta que enganche. Se que las del dip chico son las que menos corren(100KHz, 200, 400, etc) las otras corren mas por cada una siempre siguiendo con la misma premisa.
Tal vez tienes tiempo y puedes realizar una y compartir con el foro.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## EASLU1YB (Abr 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tu preocupación, ya me tiraste un dato que voy a intentarlo, si me dices que los swuich dividen la mitad buscaré la suma que me de 120.000 Mhz para llegar a los 240.000 Mhz que es lo que necesito.- Suponiendo que sea  asi desarrollaré una tablita con la posición de los swuich para ponerla en el foro.-


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 25, 2016)

EASLU1YB dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu preocupación, ya me tiraste un dato que voy a intentarlo, si me dices que los swuich dividen la mitad buscaré la suma que me de 120.000 Mhz para llegar a los 240.000 Mhz que es lo que necesito.- Suponiendo que sea  asi desarrollaré una tablita con la posición de los swuich para ponerla en el foro.-



Asi es..solo tenes que bajar 12Mhz no 120...no siempre las llaves están ordenadas(depende del modelo de circuito impreso...por eso te aclare la correspondencia de los pines de IC con las llaves)
Estudia la hoja de datos del IC y te darás cuenta de que hablo(N0 divide por la mitad de N1, etc, etc).
Suerte.

Ric.


----------

